# 6 mặt nạ từ men rượu sake cực tốt mà lại rẻ hơn SK-II rất nhiều



## vietmom (15/5/18)

Men rượu sake từ lâu đã được coi là "thần dược" làm đẹp quen thuộc với phụ nữ Nhật Bản. Từ lotion, kem dưỡng, essence, toner đều có thể được làm từ loại men quý giá này, và mặt nạ đương nhiên cũng không phải ngoại lệ.

Vào những năm 1970, các nhà khoa học của thương hiệu Nhật SK-II đã bắt gặp đôi bàn tay rất đẹp và mềm mại đến ngạc nhiên của những người ủ rượu bia lớn tuổi trong nhà máy sản xuất rượu sake, trái ngược với khuôn mặt có phần nhăn nheo của họ. Sau khi quay trở về phòng nghiên cứu, từ một ý nghĩ lóe lên trong đầu rằng "thành phần bí mật" mà họ đang tìm kiếm phải chăng là nấm men hoặc một chất nào đó có trong quá trình lên men rượu sake, họ đã bắt đầu tiến hành nghiên cứu về nấm men và quá trình lên men của nó. Cuối cùng thì những nhà nghiên cứu cũng thành công trong việc phát hiện ra thành phần duy nhất nắm giữ chìa khóa bí mật cho làn da đẹp mịn màng. Họ gọi nó là Pitera.



​
SK-II Facial Treatment Mask là một loại mặt nạ chứa Pitera ở thể đậm đặc, một lần đắp tương đương hiệu quả của 10 ngày sử dụng "nước thần". Tuy nhiên, giá của loại mặt nạ này cũng như mọi sản phẩm khác của SK-II không hề rẻ khi bạn phải bỏ ra gần 300.000VNĐ cho một lần đắp mặt. Nhưng điều tuyệt vời là ngoài SK-II, trên thị trường còn những loại mặt nạ có chứa men rượu cực tốt mà giá lại mềm hơn rất nhiều. Sau đây là 6 ứng cử viên sáng giá nhất.

*1. My Beauty Diary Sake Yeast Mask*
_Xuất xứ: Nhật Bản_
_Giá gốc: 45.000 VNĐ/miếng_



​
Thị trường Nhật Bản có vẻ được My Beauty Diary ưu ái hơn là Trung Quốc và Đài Loan khi có một số phiên bản mặt nạ chỉ sản xuất cho riêng đất nước mặt trời mọc, ví dụ như em Sake Yeast Mask này chẳng hạn. Nhìn bề ngoài có thể thấy sản phẩm có bao bì nhỏ hơn hẳn những dòng khác, chỉ nhỉnh hơn bàn tay một chút. Lấy miếng mask bên trong ra sẽ cảm nhận được mùi thơm nhẹ của rượu lên men, tinh chất lỏng chứ không đặc. MBD Sake Yeast Mask rất vừa vặn với khuôn mặt, chất giấy mỏng vô cùng nên tạo cảm giác thoáng nhẹ dễ chịu. Ngay sau khi đắp lần đầu tiên, chúng mình có thể cảm thấy là da ngậm đủ nước, căng bóng và sáng lên tươi tắn. Tuy có đắt hơn những dòng mặt nạ khác của MBD nhưng giá của em này vẫn dễ chịu hơn SK-II Facial Treatment Mask rất nhiều.

*2. Kikumasamune Facial Mask*
_Xuất xứ: Nhật Bản_
_Giá gốc: 206.000 VNĐ/7 miếng_



​
Có thể bạn không biết đến brand này nhưng ở Nhật Bản, Kikumasamune là một trong những thương hiệu làm đẹp lâu đời nhất. Hãng được thành lập từ năm 1659 với tiêu chí sản xuất những sản phẩm tốt cho sức khỏe từ sake. Mặt nạ này có thành phần chính là tinh chất rượu sake, glycerin, arbutin, 8 loại amino acid mang đến hiệu quả làm sáng da, giảm thâm nám rất rõ rệt. Em này hiện có 2 bản: bản Moist màu hồng dành cho da thường và da khô, bản Light màu trắng dành cho da dầu và da hỗn hợp. Thiết kế bao bì là một gói chứa 7 miếng mask bên trong, nên đây là điểm trừ duy nhất vì hơi kém vệ sinh.

*3. Lovemore Wine Yeast Whitening Mask*
_Xuất xứ: Đài Loan_
_Giá gốc: 34.000 VNĐ/miếng_



​
Đây là hãng mỹ phẩm nội địa Đài Loan chuyên sản xuất các sản phẩm từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên quí hiếm. Lovemore Wine Yeast Whitening Mask là sự kết hợp giữa nấm men Pitera và lô hội, vitamin E, C, Hyaloric Acid nên ngoài công dụng làm sáng da rõ rệt thì sau khi đắp mask da chúng mình sẽ rất căng mịn, đủ ẩm. Chất giấy cực xịn được dệt từ lụa tơ tằm chỉ mỏng có 0,01mm ôm khít khuôn mặt. 1 hộp bao gồm 5 miếng mask với bao bì đơn giản in đầy đủ thông tin của nhà sản xuất.

*4. PDC Sake Wafood Made*
_Xuất xứ: Nhật Bản_
_Giá gốc: 251.000 VNĐ/gói_




_Sản phẩm có chất mask dạng sệt, hơi lợn cợn vì có chứa bã rượu sake._​
Nếu là fan của Phạm Băng Băng thì chắc các bạn cũng biết người đẹp mê PDC Sake Wafood Made như thế nào. Mặt nạ PDC Sake Wafood Made là loại mặt đã được ra mắt vào đầu năm 2017 với thành phần chính làm từ bã rượu sake có khả năng loại bỏ lớp tế bào chết già nua, sậm màu, bên cạnh đó còn có chiết xuất từ dưa chuột, trái yuzu và cám gạo lên men có công dụng dưỡng ẩm và làm sáng da. Về thiết kế thì mặt nạ PDC Sake Wafood Made có dạng gói với đầu vặn. Sau khi đắp, PDC Sake Wafood Made sẽ để lại lớp dưỡng mỏng trên da, đồng thời đem lại làn da mềm mại, sáng màu và se khít lỗ chân lông.




_Đây là mặt nạ yêu thích của Phạm Băng Băng._
​*5. Dr. Morita Hyaluronic Acid & Sake Yeast Essence Moisturizing Facial Mask*
_Xuất xứ: Hong Kong_
_Giá gốc: 341.000 VNĐ/8 miếng_



​
Em này có công dụng chủ yếu là cấp ẩm sâu. Thành phần chính là HA và men rượu sake đơn giản lành tính, nên cả những bạn da nhạy cảm cũng có thể dùng vô tư. Mặt nạ được dệt tận 3 lớp vì thế không được mỏng lắm, nhưng bù lại giữ tinh chất rất tốt, không bị bay hơi nhiều trong quá trình sử dụng. Nàng nào cảm thấy da đang mệt mỏi, thiếu ẩm thì tậu ngay nhé.

*6. Kose Clear Turn Beautiful Skin Artisan Sake Mask*
_Xuất xứ: Nhật Bản_
_Giá gốc: 159.000 VNĐ/7 miếng_



​
Mặt nạ giấy của Kose từ trước đến nay vẫn nổi tiếng là ngon, bổ, rẻ, và dòng làm từ men rượu sake này chính là best seller của hãng. Thành phần chính bao gồm nước khoáng tự nhiên từ Mimasaka, amino acid, tinh chất lên men từ rượu sake, bột ngọc trai đen sẽ là "bữa ăn" vô cùng giàu dưỡng chất cho làn da. Theo hãng thì những chiếc mặt nạ giấy này được làm bằng công nghệ thủ công với 3 lớp vừa khít khuôn mặt. Một túi đựng gồm 7 chiếc vừa xinh dùng trong một tuần.

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

